# amplificador en 2 subwoofer punch stage 1



## jesusrxt (Ene 16, 2007)

hola necesito ayuda para saber que amplificador le puedo poner a u par de subwoofer punch stage 1 de 10 " no se nada de amplificador espero me pueda ayudar alguien, he escuchado comentarios sobre que tiene que se de la misma marca el amplificador, esto es cierto ??
espero respuestas gracias
los subwoofer son 150 watts RMS 300 watts peak


----------



## makine (Ene 17, 2007)

Ves a www.forocoches.com apartado car-audio


----------



## ChavaLoco23 (Ene 18, 2007)

Mira jesus yo estaba en tu situacion hace unas semanas atras....y por lo q me dijeron y por lo q eh leido es de q no realmente importa q el amplificador sea de la misma marca.. si no en la potencia de vatios q necesitas para suplementar para tus bajos.. ahora tus bajos dan 150RMS cada unopero dime si son a 4ohms??? si es asi ... Pues yo te aconsejo el siguiente amplificador .
 que es un BOSS-GT380
FULL MOSFET POWER SUPPLY
REMOTE SUBWOOFER CONTROL
MAX POWER @ 2 OHMS: 100W X 4
RMS POWER @ 4 OHMS: 40W X 4
BRIDGED POWER @ 4 OHMS: 400W X 2 
SIGNAL TO NOISE RATIO: > 90dB
THD:0.05% 
DIMENSIONS-L,W,H: 6 7/8X11 3/4 X2 11/16

Ya q tus bajos juntos dan 300Rms este amplificador te da 400Rms puenteado lo cual es un poco mas de lo q tienes pero hey...solo midete en el volumen q le das y hasta te puede servir para mas delante darle otros bajos mas grandes a tu sonido...
Espero q te sirva mi consejo.


----------



## soundstream eternal (Feb 28, 2007)

MIRA CAMARADA LA MARCA NO TIENE K VER NI MENOS LA CANTIDAD DE ENERGIA YA K ES RECOMENDABLE QUE A LOS SUBWOFERS LOS ALIMENTES HASTA CON UN 25% DE LA POTENCIA K TE PIDEN AHORA K SI TU AMPLIFICADOR GUERA DE MENOS WATTS NO TINE QUE SER MAS PEQUEÑO AL 30%DE LA POTENCIA ADMISIBLE DE TUS SUBWOFERS .CON ESTO NO TE QUIERO DECIR K NO PUEDA CLARO K PUEDE SOLO K EL AMPLIFICADOR PRESENTARA UN MAYOR NIVEL DE CALENTAMIENTO COSA K NO ES BUENA EN ESTOS CASOS ESPERO K TE SIRVA DE ALGO MI CONSEJO.


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2007)

Escribir en mayúscula es sinónimo de gritar e intenta no usar tanta K.

Saludos


----------

